# high protein content and seizures



## Stonewall554 (Feb 15, 2005)

i have heard from a few people that its not good to feed high protien foods to dogs that suffer seizures. Has any one else heard of this?


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: high protien content and seizures*

When my Standard Poodle was diagnosed with epilepsy many years ago I was given the same instructions. The challenge for me was to find a low protein food that had decent quality ingredients. I found one in the Nutro line of products, although I don't remember the exact variety. One thing that I do vividly remember was finding some of the lower protein foods had ingredients like shredded peanut hulls in them, so I would advise that you read the ingredient panels of all foods that you look at before making any selection.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: high protien content and seizures*

I have not heard that, I've heard that the fewer grains/carbs the better.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

*Re: high protien content and seizures*



> Originally Posted By: Barb E.I have not heard that, I've heard that the fewer grains/carbs the better.


That's what I heard too. There was a website posted here a couple yrs ago, who documented the positive progress of a Dalmation over several months, when she was switched to a no grain (and BARF, I believe) food, including all the supplements she tried and their effect.

But more important than the quantity is the quality of protein!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: high protien content and seizures*

I’ve been told to go with a low to no grain diet with our epileptic dog. Also to feed a high-quality diet. Since doing this our dog has fewer seizures then he had before.

Here’s an interesting tidbit from a site I've found very helpful on epileptic dogs. Also check out the links on that page for more articals about feeding grains.

The Possible Connection between Grains and Seizures:


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: high protien content and seizures*

Sorry, I should have given the link to the beginning of the article.

The Role of a Natural Healthy Diet in the Management of Canine Epilepsy 

Under the section about Protein & Amino Acids you'll read about the importance of high quality protein in their diets.


----------



## Stonewall554 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: high protien content and seizures*

Kaiser had a full blown seizure when he was about 10months, complete with convulsions. It was the most horrible thing I have ever seen. the sheer violence of it was bad enough, but the eyes were the worst, ive heard the expression "dead eyes" before but never truly understood until this happened. At the time I was feeding him Iams (my own ignorance, everyone said it was a great food). After I spoke with a lady at a feed store who told me she had two dogs suffer seizures while on Iams I immediately took him off. I went to Canidea but that dried his coat out, I then went to chicken soup but he didn’t like it. He would only eat once a day and he has always been a good eater. Then I went with Royal Canine and during this time he didn't have convulsions but he did act like he was about to. He got real dizzy and ungainly and shaky and his eyes would start to get the "dead" look. After a few moments of talking soft and calm to him (which probably didn’t really do anything) he would come out of it without going into the convulsions. This happened about 3 or 4 times over a 6th month period. I ran him to the vet after the first seizure and after all the next "partial" seizures and each time he checked out fine. Blood test was good, responce/alertness all good. I then went to solid gold "wolf King", this was way to rich (bison) and gave him house clearing gas. So I have been on the search for another food. I found a link in the forums here for dog food reviews and decided to go grain free 6star food. All the ones listed have really high protein content (42%) which worried me. I found Wellness core and that has 34% so I decided to give that a try, but then a person told me to be careful of the high protein content with the seizures. It’s been 3 days since he has been fully on Core so it’s still early.

Vinnie that link definitely has some great info and has put my mind at ease (at least a little) from all the research I did I am confident that wellness core is top quality. $50 for a 33lbs bag which seems really high but when it comes to Kaiser’s health I would gladly pay double that if it’s what he needs.


----------



## Stonewall554 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: high protien content and seizures*

just to give a quiick update....Kaiser is doing GREAT on Wellness core. The no grain high quality has made a bigger differance than I expected. No 1/2 seizures or full seizures (i know it hasnt been that long but call me a hopeful thinker) and I can see a differance in him over all. I mean he has always been alert and active but he seems even more so now. His coat looks great!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: high protien content and seizures*


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: high protien content and seizures*

great news on the core. hopefully there will be continued success with it. my two older guys are doing great with core and my 13 month old will be rotating it with canidae before too much longer.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: high protien content and seizures*

i work at a pet nutrition center here in New Jersey and i have noticed when our customers come in with dogs that have seizures and we switch them to the no grain (sometimes evo, sometimes wellness core or taste of the wild) we do have them come back thanking us that their dogs have not been seizuring as much. is there a link? seems to be...don't know how grain can cause seizures, but just is odd that so many people are claiming that since going to the raw or no grain diet, they have noticed a big difference.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: high protien content and seizures*



> Originally Posted By: Stonewall554i have heard from a few people that its not good to feed high protien foods to dogs that suffer seizures. Has any one else heard of this?


I think that whenever you hear anything about "high protein" with respect to dogs, it often means high grain content, since most foods traditionally haven't boosted protein via meat sources.


----------



## alerolori (Feb 18, 2011)

*grain free*

I've put my gsd who has seizures on Taste of the Wild bison formula. He absolutely loves it and scarfs it down. He's a white shepherd mix but looks like a german shepherd. The vet told me that's something I should try and it has worked but as a side note around that same time I started him on potassium bromide and started tapering him down from a high dosage of pheno (4 grains both morning and night). He has been seizure free since december 11th. Which he was having them every three weeks so vast improvement. Good luck with your dog!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

With seizures I wouldn't limit protein. I would make sure the protein content is high-quality. 

I know that children with epilepsy sometimes get put on the ketogenic diet - it's similar to Atkins. It's low carb, high protein and high fat. 

While I doubt that the ketogenic diet would work for a dog I do think that switching to a high protein food that has GOOD quality protein, adequate fat and low or no grains would be good for a dog. I think feeding raw/organic would be good too - I know that, personally as someone who has epilepsy, certain things can trigger seizures in me.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I know much of the time it matters if it is meat derived protein, or derived from plant matter... dunno if thats the case here, but a question worth asking


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Our Jack's last seizure was on January 2. He is on phenobarb and he was switched to Kumpi. We tried grain free and homemade raw (even grinding it) but that didn't seem to help him.

Best of luck for anyone dealing with seizures...when you find something that works - hooray! 

Robert

Here is his story....I found the site after I ordered his food - there was a link on the Kumpi website....so I wrote them to say thank you. 

Jack


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Hi Robert, I read Jacks story. My girl Kiya has been having seizures since 11/27/05. She's had really good control with a low dose of meds (pb & kbr) her longest stretch was 253 days broken in June of 2010, then 144 days this January broke that streak, now February she has had 2. One was this morning, so I have been debating grain free or home cooked. It really makes your head spin. 
I guess I can concider Kumpi. She was on Proplan, switched to Kirkland last July but the gas was really bad so I switched her to Natural Balance and she's been on that since the fall.
I am just so disheartened right now, I could just cry. This morning she was playing with her ball acting happy when we were out, then bam.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I would go with homecooked if you are willing to do that - much better control over what you are feeding.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

kiya said:


> Hi Robert, I read Jacks story. My girl Kiya has been having seizures since 11/27/05. She's had really good control with a low dose of meds (pb & kbr) her longest stretch was 253 days broken in June of 2010, then 144 days this January broke that streak, now February she has had 2. One was this morning, so I have been debating grain free or home cooked. It really makes your head spin.
> I guess I can concider Kumpi. She was on Proplan, switched to Kirkland last July but the gas was really bad so I switched her to Natural Balance and she's been on that since the fall.
> I am just so disheartened right now, I could just cry. This morning she was playing with her ball acting happy when we were out, then bam.


I'm sorry to hear that!!!! It is so scary and saddening to see that happen to them. One of the things I've been reading about seizures is if they have glucose issues then steady blood sugar levels are really a good thing for them. I did actually try the Natural Balance for a week but it wasn't any good for Jack. Potatos have a lot more sugar than cornmeal so I think that impacted his glucose. Or it could have been some of the natural flavors - not sure. The Kumpi is actually formulated to keep the blood sugar normalized throughout the day. Cornmeal in Kumpi is yellow dent and hardly has any sugar - not like sweet corn we as humans eat that has a lot of sugar. Of course the formula as a whole....well their nutritionists knows his stuff - it just works great. Evy can go into a lot more detail....so ....

I would recommend giving Evy, the owner of Kumpi a call. Her number is 303-693-6533 at the office (which is her home - she answers or will call you back). Jack has done very well on Kumpi over anything in the store that I've tried or even my own mix of raw - which they loved but Jack still had seizures! Thankfully the mix of Kumpi and meds is keeping them at bay right now!

I hope you find the right solution. Remember - dogs on good food and meds are not guaranteed not to have seizures - the hope is they are reduced. The good thing is your pup had a long period of time between them so that is something def. to be thankful for!


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Stonewall554 said:


> i have heard from a few people that its not good to feed high protien foods to dogs that suffer seizures. Has any one else heard of this?


THAT IS TOTALLY AND COMPLETELY FALSE!!! Now if the protein comes from a source other than meat it can be bad. But dog foods like Orijen, Acana, Horizon Legacy,Taste of the Wild, Fromm, Merrick and others get the majority of their protein from meat. Here is a great article off a great website.

The Dog Food Project - Is too much protein harmful?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I've heard that feeding "gluten free" is something to consider with seizures and/or epilepsy.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Yep - glutens should be avoided. Good thing they are not in the Kumpi 

Keep in mind corn meal is different than corn gluten meal - don't get it mixed up 

I came across this which is of interest!

Gluten free here is some information on gluten-free:

The person who prepares the patient's food much fully understand the gluten-free diet. Read food labels carefully:

*Do not eat* anything that contains the following grains: wheat, rye and barley.
At one time, *oats* were thought to contain some gluten. It has now become apparent, however, that oats frequently were processed in machines that also processed wheat. Most manufacturers no longer do this, although if there are any questions, a person should get reassurance from the manufacturer by mail, email or phone.
The following *can be eaten* in any amount: corn, potato, rice, soybeans, tapioca, arrowroot, carob, buckwheat, millet, amaranth and quinoa. 
*Distilled white vinegar* does not contain gluten.
*Malt vinegar* does contain gluten.


----------

